
Edison and the Ghost Machine - beefman
https://www.thoughtco.com/edison-and-the-ghost-machine-2594017
======
fhood
This article is driving me crazy with sentences like, "Edison's was a
scientist's approach: If there was a popular need or desire, an invention
might be able to fill it." In what way is that a scientist's approach? Since
when is a "scientist's approach" dictated by popular need and/or desire to any
extent past what might get funded?

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
It's certainly not the definition a _scientist_ would use, but I think they
are saying it's the scientific approach because _" an invention might be able
to fill it"_. Not because it is based on a popular need or desire.

------
thechao
Tim Powers, an overall excellent author, wrote a book that involves Edison and
his ghost phone: Expiration Date. Well worth a read.

~~~
ggambetta
Seconded! He also wrote _On Stranger Tides_ , which served as inspiration to
Ron Gilbert to make The Secret of Monkey Island, also inspired on the Pirates
of the Caribbean ride, which in turn inspired the Pirates of the Caribbean
movies, one of which is called On Stranger Tides... but it all starts with the
novel by Tim Powers, which I thoroughly recommend :)

